# R15-300 Sluggish remote response



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got the R15-300 and the DVR does not respond from the remote or it takes a couple of seconds for it to respond. Does anybody else have this problem from this manufacture? I also have an R15-500 and have no problems with it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> I just got the R15-300 and the DVR does not respond from the remote or it takes a couple of seconds for it to respond. Does anybody else have this problem from this manufacture? I also have an R15-500 and have no problems with it.


Is it possible it's getting IR interferance or mayb it has wak batteries? Also has it always done this or has it become worse over time? If the later a reboot might fix the issue.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

No, this is a brand new DVR and it has done it from the very beginning. Also, before I got the other R15-500, I had a 300 and it had the same problems.


----------



## cngabrie (Sep 27, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> No, this is a brand new DVR and it has done it from the very beginning. Also, before I got the other R15-500, I had a 300 and it had the same problems.


Did you guys ever figure out what was causing the ridiculously slow response time on the remote. I have a new R15 300 with fresh batteries and used to have an RCA TiVO. The old TiVO remote was a million times better than the R15 300. What's the deal?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

cngabrie said:


> Did you guys ever figure out what was causing the ridiculously slow response time on the remote. I have a new R15 300 with fresh batteries and used to have an RCA TiVO. The old TiVO remote was a million times better than the R15 300. What's the deal?


What type of problem are you having? Because most of these problems have been pretty well fixed. Plus I have a new R15 300 and I don't have the remote not responding anymore.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I have had two model 500's and two 300's (long story). My current and only R 15 is the model 300 it has always been very sluggish in responding to the remote, new batteries don't help. You practically have to cram the remote into the front of the unit. I just assumed, perhaps incorrectly that the remote was at fault. Perhaps it is just the way the 300 is.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> I just assumed, perhaps incorrectly that the remote was at fault. Perhaps it is just the way the 300 is.


How is the remote when you use it to control your TV or other devices ?

I think its the remote as when I use the TiVo peanut, its way more responsive.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cngabrie said:


> Did you guys ever figure out what was causing the ridiculously slow response time on the remote. I have a new R15 300 with fresh batteries and used to have an RCA TiVO. The old TiVO remote was a million times better than the R15 300. What's the deal?


I think it might have something to do with the i/r receiver on the remote. Since the DVR and the remote talk to each other (unlike most remotes) this could be slowing it down. Just a thought.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> How is the remote when you use it to control your TV or other devices ?
> 
> I think its the remote as when I use the TiVo peanut, its way more responsive.


Are you saying you can use a peanut on an R15? I'd be interested in giving this a shot. Who knows: it might partially change my attitude about the R15


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Bobman said:


> How is the remote when you use it to control your TV or other devices ?
> 
> I think its the remote as when I use the TiVo peanut, its way more responsive.


That's an interesting question. Actually the remote seems to work with the TV just fine. It's a little sluggish with the DVD player and the VCR but I don't use them that often anyway so it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Since the DVR and the remote talk to each other (unlike most remotes) this could be slowing it down.


They do? What's transmitted to the remote?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> They do? What's transmitted to the remote?


Or at least I thought it might. The remote has two sensor "things" that you can see thru the glass. I guess it may not be talking back to the remote but I know that it's transmitting the remote config to the receiver (it knows what the av1,av2, and TV are programed for on the setup screen even if you program the remote with out the guided screens). And every time you use the AV1, AV2 or TV it sends a code to the DVR too. Either way I think it has to do with the way the remote sends (and maybe receives info?) I think I may be wrong on the receiver sending back to the remote.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> No, this is a brand new DVR and it has done it from the very beginning. Also, before I got the other R15-500, I had a 300 and it had the same problems.


Well, just so you don't have to kick yourself later, check the batteries, anyway. I forget get the exact procedure (Press and hold any button. Observe green lite at top of remote. Solid lite means batts good???). I know Ch 201 says, but it's a long loop. Maybe the manual?

My remote started acting funny just two weeks after I got it. Replaced the batteries, and everything was fine. I suspect the batteries that came with the remote were near dead when DTV installed my DVR. Maybe your batteries were DOA????


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> Well, just so you don't have to kick yourself later, check the batteries, anyway. I forget get the exact procedure (Press and hold any button. Observe green lite at top of remote. Solid lite means batts good???). I know Ch 201 says, but it's a long loop. Maybe the manual?
> 
> My remote started acting funny just two weeks after I got it. Replaced the batteries, and everything was fine. I suspect the batteries that came with the remote were near dead when DTV installed my DVR. Maybe your batteries were DOA????


Mine had been acting odd lately also but not just with the R15 it was also being a PITA with my TV and DVD player. Then last night I started getting that uber annoying batteries are low message that came up 3x for every button I pushed. Needless to say I got my butt up and got some new batteries. Once I put in batteries all the problems went away and my TV and DVD player started responding quicker to the remote also.

I had also noticed that before this I had to point the remote directly at the TV or DVD player in order for it to work and didn't remember having to do so before. After the batteries I don't have to do that longer.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

I have the same probelm though I am not sure if I have a R15-300 or R15-500. The remove operates the TV just fine but all of the R15 functions are SOOOO slow. I really hate it when I assume it hasn't gotten the signal and then I press the button again and it does double what I wanted it to do...then I think it it is just acting slow so I don't double press something and I wind up on the wrong channel or similar.

IMO this thing is just plain trash...I so wish it worked as well as my old Dish 522. I am getting used to DTV which is good because I am locked in for 2 years now (well just under it) but my wife wishes we had stayed with Dish.


----------

